
What the Hell Is Microsoft Doing with My Computer?  - nickb
http://www.eweek.com/article2/0,1895,2182967,00.asp
======
dfranke
2.3 Internet-Based Services Components. The Software contains components that
enable and facilitate the use of certain Internet-based services. You
acknowledge and agree that Microsoft may automatically check the version of
the Software and/or its components that you are utilizing and may provide
upgrades or fixes to the Software that will be automatically downloaded to
your Workstation Computer.

2.4 Internet Gaming/Update Features. If you choose to utilize the Internet
gaming or update features within the Software, it is necessary to use certain
computer system, hardware, and software information to implement the features.
By using these features, you explicitly authorize Microsoft or its designated
agent to access and utilize the necessary information for Internet gaming
and/or updating purposes. Microsoft may use this information solely to improve
our software or to provide customized services or technologies to you.
Microsoft may disclose this information to others, but not in a form that
personally identifies you.

I've always simply assumed that Micros~1 was doing this sort of thing without
my knowledge. This is why, if I must run Windows, I do it on a dedicated
machine or inside VMWare rather than dual-booting, and won't store my PGP keys
on Windows systems. Just think of Windows as malware and treat it accordingly,
and you won't get upset when it proves you right.

~~~
mojuba
Unfortunately this silent update itself is not the biggest issue. The history
teaches us that any new feature in Windows brings another security breach with
it. I'm 80% sure we'll soon have a virus that will exploit WU and will
silently install itself even if your automatic updates are off.

(dfranke, do you read your emails? I sent you 2 emails already. Remember our
conversation about SQL?)

~~~
dfranke
I got the first one and just realized I mistook the second one for spam. Sorry
about the delayed reply. I'll get back to you soon.

Edit: I did.

